
HP Rejects Xerox Offer but Remains Open to a Deal - jmsflknr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hp-rejects-xerox-offer-but-remains-open-to-a-deal-11574027722?mod=rsswn
======
aurizon
All that pair needs is a huge debt load going forward. Looks like a spiral
down the drain to me.

